# How About an Aquaponics Section?



## IHalveKnownAim (Sep 2, 2016)

I know that there are a lot of people that say that it can't be done. However, there are tons of people out there doing it. Maybe if this site had an aquaponics section the myth that it can't be done will finally be laid to rest. In the meantime, ponder these videos on YT and know that it can be done.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=aquaponic+cannabis


----------



## sunni (Sep 2, 2016)

hi thanks for your interest we have this section https://www.rollitup.org/f/hydroponics-aeroponics.50/ 
which would be your best bet to post about aquaponics 

we have noticed creating sub forums of topics not too popular to not be such a good idea on the forum. 
theres a whole laundry list reasons why we currently arent adding any more subforums

i hope you can create a thread and make it a hit though


----------



## IHalveKnownAim (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 6, 2016)

Aquaponics? No thanks, that's just another fish story!


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 6, 2016)

sunni said:


> hi thanks for your interest we have this section https://www.rollitup.org/f/hydroponics-aeroponics.50/
> which would be your best bet to post about aquaponics
> 
> we have noticed creating sub forums of topics not too popular to not be such a good idea on the forum.
> ...


I can see why, sub forums can be hard to find.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 6, 2016)

IHalveKnownAim said:


> I know that there are a lot of people that say that it can't be done. However, there are tons of people out there doing it. Maybe if this site had an aquaponics section the myth that it can't be done will finally be laid to rest. In the meantime, ponder these videos on YT and know that it can be done.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=aquaponic+cannabis


There's a few of us interested in it, certainly enough to have a great thread!

I gotta agree with Sunni on this, tho- another forum section would wither. As proof I offer the vertical section, my own favorite haunt. Measured against the total posts in all other sections, it's tiny. 

So let's have a great thread in the section she suggested! I have an old broken hot tub I plan to repurpose as an aquaponics pond, with catfish, ducks and whatever else I wanna eat. It would be great to have a thread to hash out the planning process and then refine it once I get it built.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 6, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Aquaponics? No thanks, that's just another fish story!


I always knew there was something fishy about you...


----------



## CSF_Raziel (Sep 17, 2016)

Did this thread ever get started? I'm interested in it as well.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 17, 2016)

Here fishy fishy...


----------



## iHearAll (Sep 18, 2016)

it'd be beautiful. let's start a duckponics and a turtleponics while we're at it. maybe some frogponics hmm??

duckponics i have done tho.....


----------



## iHearAll (Sep 18, 2016)

what if there was a "________ponics" section where whatever-the-fuck-ponics happens. ... wait wait wait..... isnt this just organics?


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 18, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> what if there was a "________ponics" section where whatever-the-fuck-ponics happens. ... wait wait wait..... isnt this just organics?


Of course, but this time the organic cycle is mostly aqueous. So it is quite different.


----------



## iHearAll (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## SnailPowered (Sep 25, 2016)

I was searching around for aquaponic stuff, as my thread doesn't have a lot of posts, so here is my thread for those of you interested in aquaponics. I am dedicated to making this work and planning to grow my system in the near future.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/snailpowereds-aquaponic-adventures.898181/


----------



## Joomby (Mar 10, 2017)

I have been running aqua ponics for a while now and I can tell you it's a thing. When I get home I will upload pics of some massive veggies I grow. However I have not tried cannabis due to location issues and it being illegal in my country and my aquaponics is out in the open. I'm not saying it will work on cannabis as its not good for some veggies.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 10, 2017)

Joomby said:


> I have been running aqua ponics for a while now and I can tell you it's a thing. When I get home I will upload pics of some massive veggies I grow. However I have not tried cannabis due to location issues and it being illegal in my country and my aquaponics is out in the open. I'm not saying it will work on cannabis as its not good for some veggies.


Can't wait for some pics!


----------



## SnailPowered (Mar 28, 2017)

Well, I found some flaws in my system that caused the roots to grow too much to one side and make it not drain properly so I think the solution is to have a deeper grow bed. After this crop is harvested I'm going to tear the entire system down because we are planning to move when our lease is up. I will build a new system after the move. The plants are fighting root rot because of the lack of draining, but they are still budding out and I will be harvesting them this week (tomorrow or the next day).


----------

